# URCNA Bible Study in Las Vegas



## dannyhyde (Feb 23, 2008)

URCNA Bible Study in Las Vegas, March 7–April 25

What does a Reformed Church believe? Please join us for an eight-week Bible study as we consider planting a Reformed Church in Las Vegas. Presented by Rev. Tom Morrison, pastor of High Desert United Reformed Church (URCNA) in Victorville, CA

Fridays, March 7–April 25, 2008
7:00-8:00 PM

Meeting at:
La Quinta Inn—Las Vegas Tropicana
4975 S Valley View Blvd.
Las Vegas, NV

For more information, see Pastor Morrison’s contact info on the High Desert United Reformed Church website.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 23, 2008)

> as we consider planting a Reformed Church in Las Vegas.



Pastor Hyde, truly only a work of the Holy Spirit could make this happen. Our prayers and best wishes are with you.


----------



## Poimen (Feb 23, 2008)

You guys in the South-West Classis don't stop do you? Perhaps the rest of us should follow suit...

Blessings on your work!


----------



## Philip A (Feb 23, 2008)

Tom Morrison in the city of glitz and show? Now there's a juxtaposition for you.


----------

